# Calm in crate during the day! (At least, for the past couple of days :P)



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I previously posted on a thread about Darwin barking in his crate during the day. He is no problem at all at night, but I was finding that he would get into some hysterical barking fits if he was crated during the day (discovered via sound recording and/or coming home to it). Even though crating during the day was a normal thing. He is about 7.5 months now.

Last week, I started leaving classical music on - it has made such a difference! The last couple of days I have come home about 5.5 hours later, to find a crate with blankets that haven't been dishevelled. And, today, he was the calmest he has ever been when let out of his crate.

I would highly recommend leaving music on if you are having problems with barking. I thought this was only relevant to little puppies, but apparently not!

He also gets a frozen kong (with things like canned food, vegetable puree, fruit, yogurt, peanut butter or whatever is around), elk antlers, and nylabones in the crate with him.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea, I keep classical music playing when I put our puppy in the crate for the night. It seems to work, or he might just be dead beat tired and sleeps through the night.


----------

